# Wow.



## Modest Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I can't believe I'm actually nervous about posting this right now.
I'm so lame.
I used to roam these forums, and not feel the least bit nervous about posting anything and everything that popped into my head.
It feels like so long ago.. :/
Looks like I gotta start from the beginning, getting to know everyone, because I only recognize like half the names.
Oh well.. Guess I better get crackin'.


*ahem*
Hi, you guys.


----------



## A-L (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome back!:razz:


----------



## ash somers (Aug 29, 2008)

hi hi and welcome back


----------



## Sam (Aug 29, 2008)

Modest! Where've you been? 

Good to see you back!


----------



## KangTheMad (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome! Be nice to Nickie, don't love Roxane when she comes back, cause shes mine, Don't get on the bad side of Sam Winchester, Don't EVER mention writers block around him either, and above all...DON'T anger the gazeeboo. DON'T.


----------



## Foxee (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey, Modest Me, nice to see your name pop up again. *hugs* Welcome back!


----------



## Hawke (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey, MM. Glad you're back!


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey there, MM!  Welcome back!  Been wondering why you decided to leave us.


----------



## Nickie (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome back!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey there and welcome


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 31, 2008)

Good to see your name again, look forward to catching up on your life.


----------



## Zensati (Sep 1, 2008)

werent you that superstitous girl?


----------



## Zensati (Sep 1, 2008)

I am being stalked again.


----------



## Zensati (Sep 1, 2008)

Troll hunters are gay.


----------

